# Can I fish?...



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, by now you know we're on "lockdown" - we can walk outside (isolate please) But can we go fishing in the lake out our door?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great question. After watching Whitmer make the announcement, I wondered that exact question. I'm guessing she order the DNR to close all parks and launches. I have a private launch location so will I be ordered off the lake ??? Many others have the same situation.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

she says stay at home, except for necessary activity food gas etc. things are getting crazy. i agree about the social distancing but taking away freedoms such as fishing , hunting, walking, which can be done alone is something i never thought i would hear in the usa.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hackman said:


> she says stay at home, except for necessary activity food gas etc. things are getting crazy. i agree about the social distancing but taking away freedoms such as fishing , hunting, walking, which can be done alone is something i never thought i would hear in the usa.


True. Not sure where it ends. I have a cabin rented in the UP for the May 15th walleye opener. The cabin owner says he won't keep me from renting the cabin but will the DNR keep me from fishing ? They have a private launch at the cabin location so not sure how it works. Guess I'll wait and see


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Individuals may leave their home..and travel as necessary:

1) "To engage in outdoor activity"....

https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-522626--,00.htm


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good news


----------



## Darryl Mangianti (Apr 7, 2019)

johnIV said:


> Great question. After watching Whitmer make the announcement, I wondered that exact question. I'm guessing she order the DNR to close all parks and launches. I have a private launch location so will I be ordered off the lake ??? Many others have the same situation.


why would a launch close? Just don't have an attendant like in the winter. I read yes go fish just distance yourself and wash hands


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Hackman said:


> she says stay at home, except for necessary activity food gas etc. things are getting crazy. i agree about the social distancing but taking away freedoms such as fishing , hunting, walking, which can be done alone is something i never thought i would hear in the usa.


If that's what you heard, you need your ears checked.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

sullyxlh said:


> Individuals may leave their home..and travel as necessary:
> 
> 1) "To engage in outdoor activity"....
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9309,7-387-90499_90705-522626--,00.htm


Good read, gave me the answer I needed.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Darryl Mangianti said:


> why would a launch close? Just don't have an attendant like in the winter. I read yes go fish just distance yourself and wash hands


My thought would have been she'd close parks since they gather people. Glad it didn't happen.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

The one caveat is that while you can go with direct family and sit as close as you want.... if you bring a non-relative, you technically need to remain 6-ft away, which might be tough to do 100% of the time on a lot of boats. 

I plan to fish all weekend with my wife and girls.

[EDIT - I see that Petronious pretty much covered this now. The picture in his post hadn't loaded yet when I typed it... so I apologize for the duplication of info]


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

usedtobeayooper said:


> The one caveat is that while you can go with direct family and sit as close as you want.... if you bring a non-relative, you technically need to remain 6-ft away, which might be tough to do 100% of the time on a lot of boats.
> 
> I plan to fish all weekend with my wife and girls.
> 
> [EDIT - I see that Petronious pretty much covered this now. The picture in his post hadn't loaded yet when I typed it... so I apologize for the duplication of info]


True. I think being outside with only one person in a boat that's a non family member is much different than dozens in a group within 6'. Traveling in a vehicle is a different story


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

You can. But are you any good at it is the real question.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

usedtobeayooper said:


> The one caveat is that while you can go with direct family and sit as close as you want.... if you bring a non-relative, you technically need to remain 6-ft away, which might be tough to do 100% of the time on a lot of boats.
> 
> I plan to fish all weekend with my wife and girls.
> 
> [EDIT - I see that Petronious pretty much covered this now. The picture in his post hadn't loaded yet when I typed it... so I apologize for the duplication of info]


I remembered I had seen that DNR info somewhere else and grabbed it for this thread.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Petronius said:


> I remembered I had seen that DNR info somewhere else and grabbed it for this thread.


Great info. I called the DNR law division and they aren't going be pulling people over towing boats down the road with two in the cab. They suggest leaving windows cracked and keeping as close to 6' apart as possible. It's not feasible to expect 6' apart in a vehicle. Just use common sense. I've been home for over a week, no other contact except wife who's been with me. I have a buddy I fish with that's been in the same scenario. Pretty good bet neither of us has the virus. I'd say it's safe to assume we can fish together outside in an 18' boat. I would be comfortable doing it with those facts. I have other buddies still working around others everyday. I wouldn't feel comfortable with them in that same situation.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

johnIV said:


> True. I think being outside with only one person in a boat that's a non family member is much different than dozens in a group within 6'. Traveling in a vehicle is a different story


DNR is checking anglers at many launches and turning away anglers that do not share the same address as verified on drivers license.See thread on lk Saint Clair St Clair river forum>>


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

textox said:


> DNR is checking anglers at many launches and turning away anglers that do not share the same address as verified on drivers license.See thread on lk Saint Clair St Clair river forum>>


Good for them. I'm down with that over just blanket managing and closing the launches.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The Guv just expanded the stay at home rules, we may want to look into it further.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

May 1st ???


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I just posted this in another thread, but I did note that the exclusion section was changed from "To engage in outdoor activity, including walking, hiking, running, cycling, or any other recreational activity consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household.”

It now reads: “To engage in physical activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor physical activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, kayaking, canoeing, or other similar physical activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.”

Note the addition of “physical”... also the more clarified definition of expected activities... and specifically, the absence of the wording: “or any other recreational activity consistent with remaining at least six feet away”.

I am guessing the DNR's stance may change on fishing and boat launch access.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

usedtobeayooper said:


> I just posted this in another thread, but I did note that the exclusion section was changed from "To engage in outdoor activity, including walking, hiking, running, cycling, or any other recreational activity consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household.”
> 
> It now reads: “To engage in physical activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor physical activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, kayaking, canoeing, or other similar physical activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.”
> 
> ...


Your probably on to something. Makes sense. Unless your using a canoe with a paddle not much physical activity steering a boat.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Your probably on to something. Makes sense. Unless your using a canoe with a paddle not much physical activity steering a boat.


So fishing, whether in or out of a boat, is not a physical activity?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Petronius said:


> So fishing, whether in or out of a boat, is not a physical activity?


If your asking fisherman if it's a physical activity, I'm sure you'll get a unanimous YES. Unfortunately we won't be the ones determining this definition. There's something to the change of listing " outdoor activity" vs " physical outdoor activity". Changes aren't made without the definition changing also.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Petronius said:


> So fishing, whether in or out of a boat, is not a physical activity?


I fished solo out of my boat Wednesday and my fitbit reported that I had over 7000 steps in my 7 hours on the water. Minnows and pail / cooler in the front and rod holders in the back. Seems physical to me. Back at it tomorrow.

Wading for steel is way more physical than the boat though.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

TK81 said:


> I fished solo out of my boat Wednesday and my fitbit reported that I had over 7000 steps in my 7 hours on the water. Minnows and pail / cooler in the front and rod holders in the back. Seems physical to me. Back at it tomorrow.
> 
> Wading for steel is way more physical than the boat though.


I didn't do a 7 hour boat trip but in the 4 hours I fished from my boat deck, I was up and down on both front and rear decks casting and changing rigs etc. Trolling motor in and out of the water. Up and down. Certainly alot more physical activity than staying home. Unfortunately it's not what we know or believe is considered physical activity, it will be decided by the governor if things do change.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

you can lay on your floor and stare at the ceiling. thats about it unless you want to jog. totally blows my mind that people are ok with this.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not sure who's ok with it. Kinda why I'm still fishing in my own. Not gonna stop so I guess I'm ok with THAT.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

i was criticized on another thread for suggesting anglers could still fish tippy from a boat. apparently im part of the problem and putting everyone at risk for suggesting "loopholes". some on here are just peachy with a governor having the authority to demand you do nothing by stay at home or face criminal charges and fines.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

BMARKS said:


> i was criticized on another thread for suggesting anglers could still fish tippy from a boat. apparently im part of the problem and putting everyone at risk for suggesting "loopholes". some on here are just peachy with a governor having the authority to demand you do nothing by stay at home or face criminal charges and fines.


Screw'em. Everyone has an opinion. Mine suck sometimes too but to say a solo fisherman can't fish from a boat while socially distancing himself from others is BS. I've been fishing alone for a while. It's great physical activity and a way to use the resources we pay for everyday


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

johnIV said:


> Screw'em. Everyone has an opinion. Mine suck sometimes too but to say a solo fisherman can't fish from a boat while socially distancing himself from others is BS. I've been fishing alone for a while. It's great physical activity and a way to use the resources we pay for everyday


Amen!


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I’m reading the order as to ban fishing and hunting because they are no longer exempted from the stay at home order.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kdogger said:


> I’m reading the order as to ban fishing and hunting because they are no longer exempted from the stay at home order.


I didn't see that in the order, where did you read it?


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Petronius said:


> I didn't see that in the order, where did you read it?


The same logic that they are using to ban motor boats should also apply to ban fishing and hunting. They are saying motor boating is not exempted from the stay at home order, and therefore banned. Hunting and fishing aren’t exempted either.

(1) To engage in outdoor physical activity, consistent with remaining at least six feet from people from outside the individual’s household. Outdoor physical activity includes walking, hiking, running, cycling, kayaking, canoeing, or other similar physical activity, as well as any comparable activity for those with limited mobility.


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

The latest:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I saw lots of boats with motors at The High Rollway Access on the Muskegon a few minutes ago.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Bucket-Back said:


> I saw lots of boats with motors at The High Rollway Access on the Muskegon a few minutes ago.


I heard the she backtracked today and made them legal again. I haven't been able to find it in writing though.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Justin said:


> I heard the she backtracked today and made them legal again. I haven't been able to find it in writing though.


No, she did not. Be careful of people spreading rumors.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Petronius said:


> .


Well said!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Well said!


?


----------

